# What the best size steel shot for penetrating beer cans?



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

For this newbie, nothing beats the visual, auditory, and tactile satisfaction of putting a hole in a beer can. Obviously, it's no substitute for a paper target with markings, but I love me some hunting--you hunt rabbits, I hunt beer.

What size steel can I reasonably expect to penetrate an empty beer can? I will be shooting with Theraband Gold/Black/Blue, or 1745 tubes. (Not butterfly, and definitely not lead shot!)

Shot that's too small will suffer inefficient acceleration. Too big will concuss the can without penetrating it. What size works? (And what band configurations are good for shot of that size?)


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

In my very limited experience I find that 3/8 and 7/16 do a very good job from about 35 feet. I have a fairly long draw but I use 8 inch theraband that tapers from 1 inch to 3/4 inch and shoot ttf. If you shoot ott then you might get some hand slap.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Agreed. 3/8 steel is the easy to acquire and blasts through cans with my TBG setup.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

I can't shoot at more distance at home than 8 meter from can and with 7mm steel balls and Chinese tube I put holes without problems in a beer can 
But I'm not a profi ...just a beginner


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

With single 1745 tubes, you can easily put 3/8" steel through a soda/beer can.

With the right bands/tubes and length, you can put holes in cans with everything from a .177 BB up to 1/2" steel.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Penetrating beer cans isn't really much of a challenge. BBs go through aluminum cans easily, but you need some light bands and pouch to shoot BBs. 1745s are way overkill for 3/8 steel. single 2040s will easily put 3/8 steel through beer/soda cans.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Henry is right; if you want to shoot 3/8" steel, I'd go with single strand 1842 or 2040.


----------



## piojo (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh, 1745 is actually too thick for a 10mm steel ball? Is TBG similar? Should I go with a black theraband instead?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Any steel ammo will penetrate a soda or beer can (same thing made by the same can manufacturers)...depends on the elastic you choose. An aluminum can is about 1 grade above alunimum foil so it's not much of a challenge. I agree, killing cans is satisfying. Print up and paste a paper pic of your least favorite political idiot on them for yet more satisfaction. The O-target.


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

I shoot 1/4" because it's a bit safer for ricochets and It doesn't flatten the can just punter and plink.

It makes me feal safer to shot the 1/4 but I also do 3/8 but a recent fork hit nearly ruin my scout so I'm back to 1/4"


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

^ *pierce* ^


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Just a thought for the future:

Beer cans are big targets. If you can hit them confidently, hang up a washer or drill some holes in a quarter and shoot at that. The increased demands on your focus and muscle control will be rewarding and help you develop your maximum accuracy potential.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Any steel will walk right through a beer can, beer or no beer. My favorite for destructive satisfaction .. marbles. They rock a beer can all to he ll.. only last a few shots usually,;unless you get a decent hole, then switch to 'not' hitting the can and only shooting through the hole.. THAT still works better with steel though.


----------

